# Pretty little girl in Idaho shelter..



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Look at that face...she's soooo cute! 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13390545


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I just can't imagine that little dog as a stray all on it's own out in the world. So cute.
So far we are a one dog family. I am able to take Nala to work often and fly with her quite a bit. If my job or life changed I would get another Havanese in an instant!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, she is absolutely adorable. Hope someone can scoop her up!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

the problem is they are all adorable Eva!!! and I have sworn off spending! but boy look at the character in that face.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Eva:

Thanks for the link-I am letting HRI know about the little gal.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------

